# Car Squeaking When Reversing



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

Over the past few weeks I have noticed a squeak coming from the front of the car while reversing. Not moved the car today and it's rained all day but just reversed it down the road and the squeak has got louder,something to do with the rain??. Had new brakes pads fitted 2 months ago so can't be that.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Mice infestation?

(sorry, couldn't resist it  I'll get me coat :wave


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

Forgot to mention that I am not touching the brakes when I am reversing and is stops when I go forward.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Well it can't be brakes as you've said, or wheel brearings as for the same reason, it'd do it going forward as well. So, it's got to be something that's only engaged when in reverse, so really we're narrowing it down to gearbox, but gears wouldn't necessarily 'squeak' - they can make funny noises, but I've never heard a 'box described as 'squeaking' before?


----------



## ShampooEfficient (Jan 19, 2008)

You've got reverse parking sensors. HTH


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

Everything seems fine with the gearbox, could be with just the cold and it being a very wet day.


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah I have got reversing sensors lol it's not that.

Just been for a quick ride and the squeak has gone, it must have been due to the cold and rain:thumb:


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Had a similar problem going forward sounded like suspension. Turned out to be a seized caliper. Took it to a local garage they took it off and manipulated it back and forth slowly whilst pumping it wil wd40 and various greases. It's been 3 months and no more squeaks. Failing that it could be you bushes.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

VIPER said:


> Mice infestation?
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist it  I'll get me coat :wave


I was going to reply "sounds like a strange habit you have" but thought that would be childish.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

if its a high pitched squeak then the brake pad anti rattle plates could be touching the disc. some are fitted to the pads them selves, others are plates the fit the carrier.
now your gonna say it would do it all the time but i have seen them only do it in reverse!
you could always jack a wheel up at a time and see if its there, if you have a jack anyway!


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Have they put the pads in the right way round, the Audi squeaked when reversing, checked the pads and they were handed and the wrong way round. Think they were chfamfered on the leading to stop squeaking.


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

I fitted new wheels with my winter tyres, maybe this could be causing it.


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Is it a 6Y Fabia?


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

Er not sure 2005 1.9TDI


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

Just had a look what 6Y is and yes it is lol.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Could be a caliper, however Skoda had issues with certain pads making this noise, chamfered pads was the cure.


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Get yourself over to Briskoda and search for 'mooing rear brakes'. It's a known problem with a fix to boot! Oh and yes, that's mooing as in the cows lol

Edit: Infact just googling mooing rear brakes throws up Briskoda, should find a solution over there pal!


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

Mooing it's a bloody squeak :lol:. Had a look on Briskoda ( did ask but not many reply's, this site is better ) , if it gets any worse will book it in with the garage.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

VIPER said:


> Mice infestation?
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist it  I'll get me coat :wave


Dam you Viper you beat me to it


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> I was going to reply "sounds like a strange habit you have" but thought that would be childish.


So what stopped you


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

There is a damper that fits onto the back brakes that stops the resonating which causes the noise. Just search through the threads, better than creating your own!


----------

